# Compaq Presario CQ50 won't power on



## sdb_93 (Dec 26, 2006)

When I push the power button on my Presario, a white LED with a little lightning bolt above it flashes three times, but the laptop does not turn on.

I read on a few websites that this means that the laptop has bad memory.
I opened up the laptop to take a look for myself (I've built a few desktops, so I mostly know what I'm doing) and I found one stick of Samsung 2GB DDR (PC2-5000S) RAM.
I went looking online for RAM that matched these specs, and bought one (Mushkin Essentials 2GB DDR2 667MHz CL4 SODIMM).
I loaded the RAM into the same slot that the old stick was in, and tried to power on, but I got the same result: Lightning labeled LED flashing thrice.

What should my next step to solve this be?
I'm thinking that I might have to get RAM of the original brand (Samsung) or look into trying a new PSU. Thoughts?

Thanks a lot in advance, you guys always solve my issues


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

IT may have another stick under the keyboard, how much ram did it have 2, 3, or 4 gig?
If not under the keyboard there is another slot under or above the current installed slot try switching slots.


----------



## sdb_93 (Dec 26, 2006)

I am actually not sure how much RAM it had in the first place. I just assumed there was 2GB because of the one stick I found. I'll check under the keyboard. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What is the complete model number CQ50-????


----------



## sdb_93 (Dec 26, 2006)

I took off the keyboard and there was a metal plate with several 'peeking' holes on it. Would I have to take off that plate to get to the extra RAM, or should it be visible already?
I also tried both the new and old RAM in each of the slots at the back. Still no luck. Any other suggestions?


----------



## sdb_93 (Dec 26, 2006)

wrench97 said:


> What is the complete model number CQ50-????


CQ50-104ca


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It holds 2 sticks they both fit in the bottom> http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01486508.pdf


----------



## sdb_93 (Dec 26, 2006)

Alright, so we've established that there was only 1 x 2GB memory stick, and I replaced that. So it's possible that memory wasn't the problem at all.

What else could the flashing at the attempted startup mean?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try one of the sticks in the other socket, the blink code is for ram, so it's either Ram, the socket or the motherboard.


----------



## sdb_93 (Dec 26, 2006)

Got it working.
All it needed was a power cord that actually works.
I guess it should be documented that the blink code is also for a dead battery.

I'm sorry I wasted your time, I had no idea that the cord wasn't working.

Thanks for everything!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's good to hear, I guess that's the Dead battery sleep code also?


----------

